# ABB manual motor protector... accesories?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hey I've got a machine at the fish plant that had a rotary disconnect handle broken off of it. It's just a plastic NEMA 3R enclosure with an ABB MS450 manual protector mounted on DIN rail inside. Someone broke off the external disconnect handle and then the maintenance guy removed the shaft thing from the rotary disconnect part 

I looked up the item in the ABB catalog but I can't get a straight answer out of there. Does it take a 5 mm shaft or a 6 mm shaft? Do i get the adapter thingie or mount it straight on the device? Anyone built one of these things before?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Get all the numbers off the part and call an ABB distributor. They can tell you everything you need to know. If they can't call another distributor or call ABB.

Get any free fish? What kind of fish plant is it? I would trade out some work for fresh fish.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Get all the numbers off the part and call an ABB distributor. They can tell you everything you need to know. If they can't call another distributor or call ABB.


ABB's catalogs and crap are so FUBAR that not even the ABB guy can't decipher them 



> Get any free fish? What kind of fish plant is it? I would trade out some work for fresh fish.


They operate several plants that process most of the northern Pacific coast stuff. Halibut, tuna, shrimp, etc. The big fishery here is Dungeness crab but they don't really require any processing :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Then call ABB tomorrow morning. It's a shame you do not have a reliable distributor out there. When I was in this business ABB was not always the easiest to deal with, but their distributor made up for their shortcomings. Can you search for a distributor on their web site and give them a ring? That's what I would do. First thing in the morning.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Then call ABB tomorrow morning. It's a shame you do not have a reliable distributor out there. When I was in this business ABB was not always the easiest to deal with, but their distributor made up for their shortcomings. Can you search for a distributor on their web site and give them a ring? That's what I would do. First thing in the morning.


Platt is a big multi-state distributor here, they primarily deal with ABB and Cutler Hammer stuff. They only recently started supplying other brands. Usually on anything more complicated than a 1/2" EMT coupling I figure out what it is myself and call them up with the exact part number because they wouldn't know their ass from a hole in the ground. But this one had me stumped, and it had them stumped, and it had their professional parts researchers at their central location in Beaverton stumped.

I'll call ABB directly tomorrow and see what I can figure out.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know the larger ABB manual motour starter combo unit on DIN rail the last one I ran into they took 6mm square shaft so I belive you use 5mm shaft but call the ABB factory to confirm this part due I can not able find the " remote operator " kit for it.

For the small ABB manual motour starter I know they do take 5mm shaft there is a cutoff line between the small one and larger one it will be at 32 amp class that where it do change on rotary knob size { the 16 and 32 use the same one while larger one use larger diam knob with larger shaft }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I know the larger ABB manual motour starter combo unit on DIN rail the last one I ran into they took 6mm square shaft so I belive you use 5mm shaft but call the ABB factory to confirm this part due I can not able find the " remote operator " kit for it.
> 
> For the small ABB manual motour starter I know they do take 5mm shaft there is a cutoff line between the small one and larger one it will be at 32 amp class that where it do change on rotary knob size { the 16 and 32 use the same one while larger one use larger diam knob with larger shaft }
> 
> ...


Okay, yes I have the 32 amp device. I concluded that it takes the 5 mm shaft too but when I look it up at my supplier's website, there's all sorts of notes that say "This item discontinued, use 6 mm stuff, blah blah blah."

:blink:

I think I'm just gonna yank the whole thing off the machine and slap a new one on :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Okay, yes I have the 32 amp device. I concluded that it takes the 5 mm shaft too but when I look it up at my supplier's website, there's all sorts of notes that say "This item discontinued, use 6 mm stuff, blah blah blah."
> 
> :blink:
> 
> I think I'm just gonna yank the whole thing off the machine and slap a new one on :whistling2:


I think it better off yank that one out and get new one so it can able work with the exteral operator lever without issue.

I have ran into some of them same thing as you ran into and the ABB don't always tell us if there were a running change or discontinuned at all however if they were smart engouh they should post a discontinuned models and related items we can be prepared for any change we have to face it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Call the local ABB Controls rep in your area, their name is Carmody Co. in Seattle. Splatt Electric Supply churns through people too fast for any of them to know anything. The people at Carmody have been handling ABB for 20+ years now.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Call the local ABB Controls rep in your area, their name is Carmody Co. in Seattle. Splatt Electric Supply churns through people too fast for any of them to know anything. The people at Carmody have been handling ABB for 20+ years now.


That's what I hoped someone would provide. The reliable and knowledgeable distributor for ABB, in the area.
Our rep is easier to work with than ABB itself. They seem to know the product better.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Call the local ABB Controls rep in your area, their name is Carmody Co. in Seattle. Splatt Electric Supply churns through people too fast for any of them to know anything. The people at Carmody have been handling ABB for 20+ years now.


You call them Splatt too? :laughing: I call them Plattypus.


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Platt is a big multi-state distributor here, they primarily deal with ABB and Cutler Hammer stuff. They only recently started supplying other brands. Usually on anything more complicated than a 1/2" EMT coupling I figure out what it is myself and call them up with the exact part number because they wouldn't know their ass from a hole in the ground. But this one had me stumped, and it had them stumped, and it had their professional parts researchers at their central location in Beaverton stumped.
> 
> I'll call ABB directly tomorrow and see what I can figure out.


I learned the hard way that Platt only has order takers. They don't have anybody with any technical skills to spec anything & the people that work there doesn't seem to have a good attitude.

Here's the latest catalog pages for *MS450 & MS497 Series*.


----------

